# l'edge music video, tandem video clip



## pmp8 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi folks
Just in case any open canoeists are lurking here
On the paddlepointers site are two new free short videos. One on tandem canoeing essential skills, the other a music video
featuring the L'Edge. home
Check it out
Paul


----------



## Smurfwarrior (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Paul! Great vid of johno!


----------

